# Can anybody ID this guy? (Ohio Millipede)



## hypnolobster (Oct 13, 2009)

http://i35.tinypic.com/x6elxv.jpg

Took a picture in Hocking Hills in Ohio. I've got no skills when it comes to myriapods.


Edit:
Ah, Spirobolid perhaps?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 14, 2009)

Genus Narceus, species most likely annularis because of the location.


----------



## Fyreflye (Oct 14, 2009)

Next time you find one, consider taking it home.  They are fairly easy to care for, and quite interesting to watch and interact with.


----------



## Chilobrachys (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats funny, because about a month ago, I posted a picture of that species (from Hocking Hills) hoping to have it identified.  Next time I go I'll have to collect a couple


----------



## revoltkid (Oct 15, 2009)

i am 100% sure it si narcus americanus

im from ohio too btw, bethel


----------



## burmish101 (Oct 20, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> i am 100% sure it si narcus americanus
> 
> im from ohio too btw, bethel


Arent americanus from the south?


----------



## revoltkid (Nov 12, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Arent americanus from the south?


i know someone in NY and hes found them there. i am 100% sure that is a n americanus


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 12, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> i know someone in NY and hes found them there. i am 100% sure that is a n americanus


 You're almost certainly wrong, you do realize americanus isn't the only member of the genus found in North America?


----------



## millipeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, N. gordanus is easy to distuingish from the other two species N. americanus and N. annularis.
The status of the last two species is quite difficult. The typical N. americanus has a more southern distribution and N. anularis a more northern but these two species share a large area from Illinois-Tennessee-North Carolina-West Virginia, have a very high variability in characters, even in one population. Both occur sometimes at one place and there are intermediate forms of both known. So it's very hard to say what species you have. Possibly these are just two or many subspecies. The N. annularis/americanus complex would be a good case for an analysis of genetic relationship to solve this confusing taxonomic problem in future.

btw: the Narceus from the south of Ohio could be either americanus or annularis, the Narceus from N.Y. should represent N. annularis.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 22, 2009)

Where is a good supplier of these American millipedes? I am becoming more and more interested in millipedes, I think i might just have to get a few! That is a  beautiful millipede


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Dec 23, 2009)

i came across several dozen of those one evening.  They were beneath chunks of wood in saw-dust piles behind a saw mill in southern Indiana.  Should have snagged a few.  Lord knows how many were around, seemed to be several for every log turned over.


----------

